# any chance of.............



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2011)

hello nice people.

a new comer to the site (thx to fluffy)

was wondering if the powers that be have plans to update the way in which photos are uploaded (i.e. bin the URL format) and add a button for uploading videos

also so much advice on locations, methods, actions etc required is there a 'tricks of the trade' page ? (or is this info given privately)

is it generally acepted to divulge exactly where these places we find are and would people mind if that info wasnt given ? (its not a superstision or selfish thing its a vindictive employee retrebution thing)

thank you for listening and indeed thank you for a website without agenda (others seem to have an urban warrior/smash the state theme to them)

the mouse police (that never sleeps)


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> hello nice people.
> 
> a new comer to the site (thx to fluffy)
> 
> ...



You can use any popular photo hosting website for photos, and youtube for videos. Unless you want to pay a rather large subscription for me to host your photos, because I'm certainly not paying for it. It costs a huge amount of money for the bandwidth and diskspace to host photos and videos, and it's simply not economically viable. Believe me, if I could, I would.

Tricks of the trade are up to you to figure out, this isn't a tourist information website, nor do we 'encourage' or want to make it easy for people. If it was sites would get trashed even quicker than they already do as it would be very easy for people to do things. The obvious way to go about it is to hang around a while, get to know people and do some visits with other people, most here are very friendly and are quite happy to meet up with others and show them around, in fact many good real life friendships have formed this way! The onus is really on you to make the effort though. 

This may sound harsh and cliquey, but it's really not intended to be, it helps protect the locations and stops the forum from being an info site for people with bad intentions. There are however a number of info pages on the linked on the right hand side of the front page here which contain some legal and safety info which should at least help you get on your way.

It is entirely up to you how much information you divulge on the locations you post, there is no obligation to do so, and indeed in some cases it is prudent to withhold it, as you say! 

I hope this answers your questions without too many disappointments.


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2011)

yep thats all i needed to know thanks. my computer knowledge suffers beyond turning the thing on and writting the odd email but my 15 year old son knows what to do with photos and just shakes his head at my ineptness.

being more of a practical guy im sure i can figure everything out and the 'tips' question did make me look like an arm chair novice.

totally agree you on the subject of bad elements who may just use site for scrap metal info etc

keep up the good work


----------



## krela (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if you've come across them yet but I have written fairly extensive guides on how to post location reports and photos, here they are:

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]Guide to posting a location report[/ame].

and 

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]How to embed photos in your posts[/ame].

I hope they help!


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2011)

yep.

i did see the button to press for the instructions

but im one of them guys who trys to build a flatpack wardrobe or re-tune a television without the instructions in front of him, than after 3 hours of frustration finally conceeds defeat and reaches for the manual.

i will take a look at your no doubt generous guides tomorrow

---------------------------------------------------------

it then occured to me that with my inane questions, chosen name and general inquizitiveness you probably thought i was CID or special branch probing for more.

well im not. im just a fella who can't spell very well and finds all this interesting

once again thanks.

P.S. the mouse police is an old, obscure Jethro Tull song from the 70's


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 30, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> yep.
> 
> i
> 
> P.S. the mouse police is an old, obscure Jethro Tull song from the 70's



Just like me then 'living in the past'


----------



## night crawler (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG I remember them, mind you the real Jethro Tull came from round the area I live.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 1, 2011)

BB !!!!!
Welcome aboard mate !!! Glad you like the site 'tis a fun place to be !!! Hope you have now got all the gen you need from the 'big boss' !!!
Mega chuffed that you are a carp speeler too !!


----------



## Munchh (May 1, 2011)

night crawler said:


> OMG I remember them.........................



Me too NC. In fact I've got an old video of my first band murdering JT's 'Locomotive Breath' somewhere. 

Welcome to the forum TMP. 

Btw fluff, wtf is a carp speeler?


----------



## John_D (May 1, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Me too NC. In fact I've got an old video of my first band murdering JT's 'Locomotive Breath' somewhere.
> 
> Welcome to the forum TMP.
> 
> Btw fluff, wtf is a carp speeler?


 
For other 'Tull' lovers Ian Anderson is still alive, well and performing, as can be seen in this You Tube clip! [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsdE1ZTKOGM&feature=related[/nomedia] The 2011 tour dates and venues are HERE, UK dates for Ian on his own, in Sept, at 13 venues


----------



## themousepolice (May 1, 2011)

so from dumb ass questions to a Jethro Tull tip of the hat page in one fell swoop.

all good stuff.

carp speeler-------------- how does a fish get caught...... why it opens its mouth. think about it


----------



## Munchh (May 1, 2011)

John_D said:


> For other 'Tull' lovers Ian Anderson is still alive, well and performing, as can be seen in this You Tube clip! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsdE1ZTKOGM&feature=related The 2011 tour dates and venues are HERE, UK dates for Ian on his own, in Sept, at 13 venues



Nice. Given that the last time I heard he was salmon farming in Scotland, that's a step back up.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2011)

John_D said:


> For other 'Tull' lovers Ian Anderson is still alive, well and performing, as can be seen in this You Tube clip! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsdE1ZTKOGM&feature=related


Although an older version and a bit ravaged, that voice is unmistakable. Excellent stuff.


----------



## John_D (May 1, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Although an older version and a bit ravaged, that voice is unmistakable. Excellent stuff.


Just doing my bit to 'Document Decay' Bit worrying really as Ian and I are both children of 1947


----------



## kathyms (May 1, 2011)

*1947*



John_D said:


> Just doing my bit to 'Document Decay' Bit worrying really as Ian and I are both children of 1947



wow, i share the 1947 bit. i thought i was the oldest here lol. actualy i wasnt born till november so chances are your older than me.


----------



## John_D (May 1, 2011)

kathyms said:


> wow, i share the 1947 bit. i thought i was the oldest here lol. actualy i wasnt born till november so chances are your older than me.



Sorry but you beat my by at least a few days, mine's early (very) December


----------



## crickleymal (May 6, 2011)

Nice to know I'm not too old yet.

I'm going to see Ian Anderson in September.


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2011)

I wish that you youngsters would keep your noise down a bit, you keep waking us older and considerably dafter members up. 
Welcome to DP Mouse


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 6, 2011)

YEAH !!! GREY POWER !! Right on !!!
 BB you've been on this site for five mins and you've reduced half it's membership to act like a cross between a cabbage and Ronnie Barker !!


----------

